# Haha, reingelegt!



## Magogan (21. August 2011)

Hiho,

ihr habt sicher schonmal wen reingelegt. Wen habt ihr reingelegt und was habt ihr genau gemacht?

Also ich werde ja bald 18 (am 25.08.) und wohne jetzt alleine in meiner eigenen Wohnung und mein Auto steht vor der Tür (das is so verlockend xD). Also habe ich mal meinen Eltern am Telefon erzählt, dass ich zum nächsten McDonalds-Restaurant gefahren bin, aber beim Einparken aus Versehen einen Kratzer in ein anderes Auto reingemacht habe. Naja, sie haben es mir geglaubt, bis ich dann irgendwann gelacht habe  Das war irgendwie fies  Hätte zu gerne ihre Gesichter gesehen 

Und was habt ihr schon so alles gemacht?

Ich hoffe auf ein paar lustige Geschichten von euch =)

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## tonygt (21. August 2011)

Srsly das ist mal sowas von unlustig -.-"


----------



## orkman (21. August 2011)

hmm ich kann mich an meine besten scherze leider nicht mehr richtig erinnern .. vllt faellts mir spaeter wieder ein
ansonsten son kleiner mist wie ... meinem bruder batterien aus der fernbedienung nehmen
dem professor sagen wir haben hier und das noch nicht gesehen nur weil man im religionsfach kein bock hat was neues ueber "gott" zu hoeren
professor kreide auf den stuhl schmieren und der rennt den ganzen tag mit nem weissen arsch durch die gegend
professor die komplette kreide aus der klasse wegnehmen
als wir dokumentationen ueber gott etc sehen sollten (im religionskursus) hab ich mit einer speziellen uhr die ich hab ... die sender gewechselt , fernseher aus und co....

wie man sieht mag ich religionen nicht besonders ... und den aberglauben an ne art gott ^^


----------



## TheGui (21. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also ich werde ja bald 18 (am 25.08.) und wohne jetzt alleine in meiner eigenen Wohnung und mein Auto steht vor der Tür (das is so verlockend xD). Also habe ich mal meinen Eltern am Telefon erzählt, dass ich zum nächsten McDonalds-Restaurant gefahren bin, aber beim Einparken aus Versehen einen Kratzer in ein anderes Auto reingemacht habe. Naja, sie haben es mir geglaubt, bis ich dann irgendwann gelacht habe  Das war irgendwie fies  Hätte zu gerne ihre Gesichter gesehen


Es tut mir leid, aber das finde ich ne scheiß Aktion


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also ich werde ja bald 18 (am 25.08.) und wohne jetzt alleine in meiner eigenen Wohnung und mein Auto steht vor der Tür (das is so verlockend xD). Also habe ich mal meinen Eltern am Telefon erzählt, dass ich zum nächsten McDonalds-Restaurant gefahren bin, aber beim Einparken aus Versehen einen Kratzer in ein anderes Auto reingemacht habe. Naja, sie haben es mir geglaubt, bis ich dann irgendwann gelacht habe  Das war irgendwie fies  Hätte zu gerne ihre Gesichter gesehen



Was hast du da getrunken? Oder warst du high?


----------



## Bloodletting (21. August 2011)

Mit einer Universal-Fernbedienung den Lehrer zur Verzweiflung gebracht, der uns nur einen Film zeigen wollte.
Per Remote und Smartphone einen Kollegen verarscht, der sich wundert, wieso sich seine Maus von selbst bewegt.
Beim Pförtner "Personen" ausrufen lassen, deren Namen, schnell gesprochen, wie gewisse Soloaktivitäten klingen.
Einen Kollegen ausrufen lassen, deren Mutter angeblich auf ihn wartet.
Einen Kollegen ausrufen lassen, deren Auto angeblich im Parkverbot steht.

Und noch einiges anderes ... in unserem Kollegium ist man nicht sicher.^^


----------



## Noxiel (21. August 2011)

Ich war schon als Kleinkind lustig. 
Da man als Lütte nur bedingt Möglichkeiten hatte, seiner Mutter mitzuteilen das Rauchen kacke ist, habe ich immer wenn sie nicht aufgepasst hat, die durchsichtige Verpackungsfolie, die nach dem aufreißen am unteren Teil der Packung zurückbleibt, abgezogen und über die Öffnung gestülpt. Das waren jedes Mal fünf Sekunden Triumph, wenn sie versucht hat eine Kippe aus der Packung zu ziehen und dann verblüfft die Packung nicht aufbekam.   

Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass ich bis zum heutigen Tage Nichtraucher bin.


----------



## Kuya (21. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf ein paar lustige Geschichten von euch =)



Also so wirklich lustig finde ich das Heute irgendwie nicht mehr,
aber als ich damals 18 war, (was heißt damals, kommt mir so vor als wäre es erst letzten Monat gewesen xD), habe ich recht früh am 1. April
meine Eltern angerufen, und denen (in einem total aufgelösten Ton) erzählt, 
das ein Mädchen mit dem ich eine Nacht zusammen war Schwanger ist,
und ich keinen Ahnung hätte, wie ich sie nun zum Abtreiben bewegen könne.

Leider ist meine Mutter so dermaßen abgegangen, dass ich es nach wenigen Minuten auflösen musste, bevor sie noch "enrage" geht.

Aber ansich ist der Thread eine super idee.

Vielleicht schreibe ich nachher nochmal ein-zwei Sachen rein, die einen etwas längeren Wall of Text benötigen.

Edit: wo ich gerade Professor lese, fält mir noch was aus der Schulzeit ein.
Man nehme in der 5 Minuten Pause, einen Block Kernseife vom Waschbecken, und reibe die Tafel damit äußerst gründlich ein.
Man genieße anschließend, wie der nächste Leher einige Minuten verzweifelt versucht, an die Tafel zu schreiben, bevor er weitere 5 Minuten Meckert, und 2 Schüler zum "Beamer-Holen" wegschickt. nochmal knappe 5 Minuten der Stunde rum.
Dann meldet man sich noch freiwillig, um die Sauerei zu beseitigen (oh wie Nobel von mir^^), um sich weitere 20 Minuten mit der Tafel, statt der schriftlichen Mitarbeit zu beschäftigen. Fazit: Stunde rum, und man ist der Held, obwohl man keinen Finger krumm gemacht hat.

Kann ich nur empfehlen.


Gruss, Kuya.


----------



## Alux (21. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> wie man sieht mag ich religionen nicht besonders ... und den aberglauben an ne art gott ^^



Ich möchte jetzt keine Diskussion eröffnen aber aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht ist die Existenz Gottes möglich. Sollte es bewiesen werden, dass eine vierte Dimension existiert könnte jede Kreatur die dort lebt einen allmächtigen Einfluss auf uns ausüben ohne gesehen zu werden (Wunder ect.).

Soll jetzt nur eine neutrale Meinung sein.

Recht lustig wars auch ne Zeit lang die Innenseite unserer Klassentür mit Klebeband voll zu kleben, sodass der nächste Lehrer in ne Klebewand läuft. Oder auf der Innenseite eine Wand Stühlen/Tischen zu bauen, beim Fernseher rumstecken, den Computer ausstecken und schauen wann der Lehrer draufkommt, dass nur der Stecker draußen ist.


----------



## iShock (21. August 2011)

Also an einen Streich aus meiner Schulzeit erinner ich mich noch besonders....


Hatten gerade einen neuen Kunstlehrer bekommen und wie das ja so bei neuen Lehrern ist, haben die Probleme mit Namen.

Ergo Namensschilder wurden angefertigt - nur hat keiner seiner richtigen Namen draufgeschrieben und so hatte die ganze Klasse etwas merkwürdige/ungewöhnliche Namen... tjo die ham sich ein halbes Jahr durchgesetzt da unser Lehrer niemals ins Klassenbuch schaute.

Beim Halbjahresnoten verteilen ist es dann endgültig aufgeflogen - jedoch war er gar nich sauer - zumindest gabs keine Standpauke.
Musst mich immer zurückhalten im Unterricht nicht laut loszulachen :S


----------



## Skyler93 (21. August 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich war schon als Kleinkind lustig.
> Da man als Lütte nur bedingt Möglichkeiten hatte, seiner Mutter mitzuteilen das Rauchen kacke ist, habe ich immer wenn sie nicht aufgepasst hat, die durchsichtige Verpackungsfolie, die nach dem aufreißen am unteren Teil der Packung zurückbleibt, abgezogen und über die Öffnung gestülpt. Das waren jedes Mal fünf Sekunden Triumph, wenn sie versucht hat eine Kippe aus der Packung zu ziehen und dann verblüfft die Packung nicht aufbekam.
> 
> Unnötig zu erwähnen, dass ich bis zum heutigen Tage Nichtraucher bin.



mein held 

Nichtraucher ftw undso


----------



## Magogan (21. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was hast du da getrunken? Oder warst du high?


Ich hab das nicht wirklich gemacht, sondern nur meinen Eltern erzählt ... Oder war das wirklich zu gemein?


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab das nicht wirklich gemacht, sondern nur meinen Eltern erzählt ... Oder war das wirklich zu gemein?



Nein, ich finde es nur einfach komplett unlustig O_o


----------



## Magogan (21. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nein, ich finde es nur einfach komplett unlustig O_o


Sowas ist wohl nur lustig, wenn man direkt beteiligt ist ...


----------



## Gazeran (21. August 2011)

Es gibt Menschen die haben Humor und Menschen ohne.
Und btw ich finds lustig


----------



## Grushdak (21. August 2011)

@ Magogan

Ich finde es ebenso unlustig.
Imo wäre das ebenso, als würde ich ihnen sagen "Heut flogen die Vögel wieder" .... *gäaaaahhhn*

Und meinen Eltern hätten wahrscheinlich nur gefragt, ob es noch was Neues gibt.
Ihnen wäre der Kratzer egal gewesen - nach dem Motto, selbst Schuld - muss ich halt bezahlen.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich mache keine Streiche mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und an damals kann ich mich kaum noch erinnern.

ach doch ...

Habe mal, als ich nach dem Schwimmtraining schneller aus der Halle war, dem Bruder eines Schulkameraden
das Zahlenschloss geknackt , den Code verstellt und wieder angeschlossen - einfach nur für den "kleinen" Kick.
Allerdings hatte das Folgen, die ich absolut nicht vorhergesehen habe oder wollte. 

greetz


----------



## EspCap (21. August 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Es gibt Menschen die haben Humor und Menschen ohne.



Ich bin also humorlos, weil ich das nicht lustig finde? Na denn.


----------



## orkman (21. August 2011)

ahja , 1-2 geschichten sind mir noch eingefallen ... ein freund von mir hatte ne steckdose so praepariert dass der eingang sofort zum ausgang geht ... das ganze fabriziert natuerlich nen kurzschluss ... wir sollten in der informatik nen test haben uebers tippen und programme nutzen etc... naja was soll ich sagen ... er knallt das ding in die steckdose und den halben tag hatte das ganze gebaeude (oder 2 etagen vom gebaeude , ka mehr wies wirklich war , sry ) kein strom mehr ...und wir keinen test ^^

andere geschichte war, dass der freund von der geschichte zuvor den server der schule gehackt hatte und auf allen pc's in der schule komische narichten abspielen liess ^^

geil is dass bis heute keiner weiss wers war ... ausser er , ein anderer freund und ich ... und das buffed forum nu ^^


----------



## schneemaus (21. August 2011)

Ach joah, sowas kenn ich, orkman 

Wir haben bei uns in der Schule, als wir schon in der Oberstufe waren, einen neuen PC-Saal bekommen, war mal irgend ein anderer Saal, wurde umfunktioniert mit komplett neuen Rechnern. Jedenfalls war unser Ethik-Kurs der allererste Kurs, der diese PCs nutzen durfte, um für Referate zu recherchieren. *Warum auch immer* das so war, die Rechner starteten alle miteinander erstmal im Bios, obwohl Windows drauf installiert war etc. Nun ja, unser "Admin", der die Schul-PCs verwaltete, war nicht wirklich der Hit, ich erinner mich an die Informatikstudenten bei dem "Und jetzt drücken wir auf Start"... Zwei Minuten später "Nun klicken wir das Word-Programm an..." >_>
Weiter muss ich glaub ich nicht großartig ausführen, dass besagter Admin den PC-Saal für ca. 2 Wochen schließen ließ, bis die ganzen PCs wieder ordentlich konfiguriert waren. Was man im Bios so Schönes anstellen kann, brauch ich glaub ich keinem hier zu erklären 


Das mit der Kernseife haben wir ebenfalls des Öfteren gemacht. Einmal auch in nem neueren Saal, wo's schon Whiteboards gab, die wegwischbaren Stifte mit wasserfesten ausgetauscht. Die Stunde war gelaufen, weil erstmal Alkohol zum Wegwischen aufgetrieben werden musste.

Bei uns in der Ganztagsschule hatten wir Bücherkisten hinten im Klassensaal, weil die kleinen Kiddies halt nicht für 8 verschiedene Fächer Materialien wie Bücher im Ranzen mit sich rumschleppen sollten (ja, 7-8 verschiedene Fächer am Tag kam schon mal vor). Da ließen sich auch gut Handys drin verstecken (kennt jemand noch den nervigen Klingelton mit der Kakerlake in der Werbung? Hab ner Freundin mal n Nokia abgekauft, wo der Ton drauf war, ab da war mein Handy fast permanent in den Kisten) und dann im Unterricht immer wieder anrufen.

Als ich in der 6. Klasse war, haben wir mal in der Mittagspause die kompletten Tische in unserm Klassenzimmer umgedreht, die Stühle draufgestellt und auf jeden Stuhl die dementsprechende Bücherkiste des Schülers. War ne Heidenarbeit, aber auch ne Heidenarbeit, das wieder richtig zu machen - da ging die halbe Stunde drauf.

Das waren so die Schulstreiche, die mir jetzt direkt wieder einfallen ^^


----------



## MasterXoX (21. August 2011)

@orkman

Das petz ich!!!


----------



## Gazeran (21. August 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich bin also humorlos, weil ich das nicht lustig finde? Na denn.



Ich Korrigiere mich, es gibt menschen die haben DIESE art von humor.
tut mir leid das ich dieses wort vergessen habe


----------



## Lakor (22. August 2011)

Also wir hatten in der 9. Klasse in einer Art Bau-Container Unterricht (zu wenig Platz und Geld an unserer Schule damals). Dieser war wirklich relativ sperlich eigerichtet, nur ein paar Tische, ein Schrank, 3 Steckdosen und ein Sicherungskasten. Und ein Staubsauger, welcher unserem Lehrer zur Verhängnis wurde.

Vorm Unterricht haben wir den besagten Staubsauger in den Schrank gestellt, eingeschaltet und den Schrank so gut wie möglich verschlossen. Stahlschrank, Stahlcontainer, die Akkustik war einfach herrlich. 
Unser Lehrer kam und fragte selbstverständlich woher dieses Geräusch kommt. Wir haben ihm erzählt, das sei der neue Generator, welcher für die neuerdings defekte Stromversorgung der Container sorgen sollte. Er glaubte es soweit und ging, zu seinem Unglück kopieren.

Wir machten den Staubsauger aus, allerdings drehten wir auch die Sicherungen des Containers raus. Unser Lehrer kam zurück und durfte sich anhören wie die Klasse ihm unschuldig erzählte: Herr K., das Geräusch hat auf einmal aufgehört und jetzt haben wir keinen Strom und folglich auch kein Licht mehr. Er glaubte es uns erst nicht so wirlich und schrieb erstmal diverse Tadel wegen zerstörtem Schulmaterial. 

Allerdings hat er es dann doch noch geschluckt und verließ abermals den Raum um den Hausmeister zu holen. Wir haben den Staubsauger wieder eingeschaltet und die Sicherungen rein gemacht und ihm bei seiner Ankunft erzählt, dass der Generator wieder laufen würde und wir auch wieder Strom hätten

Konsequenz: Er hat noch eine halbe Stunde mit diesem bestialischem Lärm Unterricht gemacht, bevor er wutentbrannt in den Schrank geguckt hat und unseren "Generator" gesehen hat. So ein dummes Gesicht wie seines beim Anblick eines Staubsauger-Generators habe ich nie gesehen


----------



## Magogan (22. August 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Also wir hatten in der 9. Klasse in einer Art Bau-Container Unterricht (zu wenig Platz und Geld an unserer Schule damals). Dieser war wirklich relativ sperlich eigerichtet, nur ein paar Tische, ein Schrank, 3 Steckdosen und ein Sicherungskasten. Und ein Staubsauger, welcher unserem Lehrer zur Verhängnis wurde.
> 
> Vorm Unterricht haben wir den besagten Staubsauger in den Schrank gestellt, eingeschaltet und den Schrank so gut wie möglich verschlossen. Stahlschrank, Stahlcontainer, die Akkustik war einfach herrlich.
> Unser Lehrer kam und fragte selbstverständlich woher dieses Geräusch kommt. Wir haben ihm erzählt, das sei der neue Generator, welcher für die neuerdings defekte Stromversorgung der Container sorgen sollte. Er glaubte es soweit und ging, zu seinem Unglück kopieren.
> ...



XDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Staubsauger in den Schrank gestellt, eingeschaltet und den Schrank so gut wie möglich verschlossen. Stahlschrank, Stahlcontainer, die Akkustik war einfach herrlich.


... weil das ja auch sehr nach Generator klingt ... und das mit den Sicherungen + Baucontainer, naja ... (imo unglaubwürdig)


----------



## Lakor (22. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ... weil das ja auch sehr nach Generator klingt ... und das mit den Sicherungen + Baucontainer, naja ... (imo unglaubwürdig)



Ca. 24 Leute können es dir bestätigen. Gut, ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der besagte Lehrer so ziemlich einer der verwirrtesten Menschen ist, welche ich jemals getroffen habe.

Nach einem Generator hat es absolut nicht geklungen, es war einfach nur ein dumpfes Dröhnen. Es hat aber ausgereicht um ihm das ganze zu verklickern.

Was die Container angeht, ich guck mal ob ich noch Bilder finde, kann ich gerne mal hochladen, wenn du willst kannst du auch mal googlen. Die Schule heißt Reichenbach-Gymnasium in Ennepetal. Du wirst bestimmt noch erboste Leserbriefe oder Zeitungsartikel finden welche sich über den Container Unterricht beschweren.

Tante Edith hat ein paar Bilder gefunden:

Container von außen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Container von innen: Rot markiert: Sicherungskästen für jedes einzelne "Glied" des Containers (Gesichter stümperhaft unkenntlich gemacht, habt Nachsicht was diese künstlerische Leistung betrifft^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Manaori (22. August 2011)

@Grushdak
So unglaubwürdig ist das nicht, wir hatten auch lange eine Wanderklasse, die hatte gar keinen Klassenraum, bis die Schulwartswohnung umgebaut wurde... ^^


Mh.,... es gab bei uns tatsächlich eine Professorin (Kunst), die bei áuf die Fragehin, wer denn fehle, eine "Anna Bolika" ins Klassenbuch eingetragen hat. Um dann in der nächsten Stunde wutentbrannt einen Vortrag über Anabolika zu halten.


----------



## Kurator (22. August 2011)

Zu meiner Zeit auf der Bibelschule ist mir einmal ein schöner *Streich* gelungen.
Eine Mitstudentin, welche technisch nun wirklich nicht eine Leuchte war, besass ein Notbook, mit rückwändigem USB-Anschluss. Was könnte man da also besseres machen, als die eigene Funkmaus dort einstöpseln und sich tierisch über das Gesicht neben einem freuen. Als das Worddokument von alleine anfing zu Scrollen war die Verwirrung noch nicht all zu fortgeschritten. Als sie einen kurzen Moment nicht aufgepasst hat und auf ihrem Notebook plötzlich Musik lief, war die Verwirrung schon etwas grösser. Zur Pause ist ein Kollege von mir, der sofort gemerkt hat, was da abläuft zu ihr gegangen und hat sie völlig erstaunt angeguckt und gefragt ob sie wirklich ein Touchscreen habe. Der erstaunte Blick ihrerseits war dann wirklich kaum noch zu toppen. Also nimmt mein Kollege kurzentschlossen seinen Finger und beginnt damit auf dem Bildschirm herumzufahren. Und natürlich folgt der Mauszeiger wie auf Befehl. Die Stunde geht weiter und meine Kollegin neben mir hebt immer wieder ganz zaghaft ihre Finger und berührt damit ihren Bildschirm. Ab und an "gehorcht" ihr dann der Mauszeiger sogar.
Irgendwann konnte ich mein Lachen dann wirklich nicht mehr unterdrücken. Ihr Blick war dann auch dementsprechend Gold wert, als es ihr gedämmert hat, dass ich an diesem ganzen Chaos auf ihrem Notebook verantwortlich war. Sie konnte dann aber auch fröhlich mitlachen. Und wir sind noch immer gute Freunde :-)

mfg Kurator


----------



## Grushdak (22. August 2011)

@ Lakor

Tut mir leid, daß ich so skeptisch war - Entschuldigung. 
Ich hatte eben anfangs 'ne ganz andere Vorstellung von diesem größeren Baucontainer und seiner Stromversorgung.

greetz


----------



## Silenzz (24. August 2011)

Kein Streich im herkömmlichen Sinne, aaaber: 
3 Freunde und ich sind zum Supermarkt gefahren um noch ein wenig Grillfleisch für den Abend zu holen, vor dem Supermarkt standen irgendwelchen 14-Jährigen Kinder, die sich darüber aufgeregt haben das die keinen Alkohol bekommen! Waren die ganze Zeit am rumbrüllen und irgendso'n Mädchen schreit dann ihre Freunde, die im Supermarkt gewesen sind um Alkohol zu holen, an und meint: "Ihr seid doch be*indert, ihr seid zu dumm um Alk zu kaufen! Ey holt doch Jackie-Cola oder irgendwas anderes, ich trink alles, ihr seid so be*indert.." und soweiter und so fort. Jedenfalls wir gehn in den Supermarkt rein, holen ne Flasche billig Bier, gehn damit raus und geben das dem Mädchen mit den Worten;" Hier bitte, nimm dsa aber um gottes Willen, halt doch endlich die Schnauze!". Die hat vll. geguckt!


----------



## Grushdak (24. August 2011)

Wenn das Mädchen noch minderjährig war, war /ist Eure Aktion absolut nicht lustig - 
sondern eher noch dumm - da sogar strafbar.
Sie und ihre "Freunde" haben nicht umsonst keinen Alk bekommen.


----------



## Skatero (24. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn das Mädchen noch minderjährig war, war /ist Eure Aktion absolut nicht lustig -
> sondern eher noch dumm - da sogar strafbar.
> Sie und ihre "Freunde" haben nicht umsonst keinen Alk bekommen.




Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich kaum, dass so ein Teenie überhaupt so billiges Bier trinkt. Bier hat ja nicht so viel Alkohol und sie wollte sich doch sowieso nur besaufen und schmecken tut es ihr sicher auch nicht.


----------



## Belomil (24. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn das Mädchen noch minderjährig war, war /ist Eure Aktion absolut nicht lustig -
> sondern eher noch dumm - da sogar strafbar.
> Sie und ihre "Freunde" haben nicht umsonst keinen Alk bekommen.



warum hast du dich nicht "moralapostel" genannt? würde eher passen -.-'

was haben wir so gemacht... die sache mit diesem extrem hohen ton aufm handy is zwar n alter käse aber war doch hin und wieder lustig im unterricht...

2 jahre lang hatten wir auch n paar lustige in unserer klasse die liebend gern unsere geschichte lehrerin (eine person die einfach nur darum gebettelt hat, verarscht zu werden) mit diversen zwischenrufen genervt oder einfach mal die halbe stunde diese iPhone-katzen-sound-klavier-app benutzt und immer wieder n bisschen lauter gestellt haben

ansonsten war da nicht wirklich was, was nicht nur situationstechnisch komisch gewesen wäre...


----------



## Silenzz (24. August 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wenn das Mädchen noch minderjährig war, war /ist Eure Aktion absolut nicht lustig -
> sondern eher noch dumm - da sogar strafbar.
> Sie und ihre "Freunde" haben nicht umsonst keinen Alk bekommen.


Hey man, um ganz ehrlich zu sein, kann ich mir wie Skatero gesagt hat, kaum vorstellen das sie, bzw. ihre Freunde, das getrunken haben, weil es den meisten ja wirklich nicht schmeckt und nicht genug Alkohol hat. Und du kannst mir eigentlich nicht erzählen, dass es jemanden umbringt wenn er mit 14 oder 15 eine 0,33L Bierflasche mit ca. 3,7% trinkt. Wenn man jetzt ganz genau nach dem Gesetz geht, gut dann hast du vollkommen Recht, dass muss ich zugeben. Aber ansonsten... Wenn da schon rumgebrüllt hat, dass die Vodka, Jackie-Cola o.ä. wollen, dann wird man wegen einer Flasche Bier wohl kaum nen Aufriss machen.


----------

